# Piko BR80 and stuff....



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, thanks once again to the UK site, gscalemad.co.uk, for images of Piko's latest efforts in 'G scale'... 

Make your own minds up. 

http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=266 

Me, I'm not saying anything. 

tac


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't really disagree with the comments on gscalemad, but what do people expect for these prices - you get what you pay for. 
People in Germany were pretty happy with the Piko Taurus and similar engines - I guess they are more realistic in appearance than this little steamer. 

Knut


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Playmobile!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 









Image from Gscalemad site 

Ohhh Kaayyeee...so its a little sparce on the details,/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif but I agree, for the price you cant expect "Spectrum" level details, this looks very much aimed at the entry level family market 

Right now theres probably a giant collective "Whheeeewww!!!" being issued at USAtrains. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 

But that chassis could prove to be a bashers delight, just chuck the Playmobile body


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 09/09/2008 9:17 AM
Playmobile!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif" border=0> 

But that chassis could prove to be a bashers delight, just chuck the Playmobile body " border=0>


Oh, I dunno, the air pump might be useful, and those dome tops might make decent air tank ends. As for everything else.. umm.. melt it down in solvent to make filler putty?  

The chassis does look good, though. It looks as though all the drivers are flanged, and you can actually see thorugh the spokes. Counterweights aren't too big. Even the rods would probably look decent with a better color paint on them. I can definitely see a 1:20.3 2-6-0 in there somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

YUK, but i guess you cant expect much for that price..... 
Nick...


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Tac, Vin, et al- 

Thanks for posting the picture. The one-piece valve gear in a little disappointing. I never thought we would be stripping Lehmann ToyTrain and Playmobil locomotives for detail parts.  

On the positive side, the freight cars look a bit more reasonable. They aren't to my particular taste, but they better looking. 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## metzbahner (Sep 21, 2008)

but even the Lehmann engines had nice rods. 
I cannot believe they didnt take the time to do the valve gear right! that is a big blow to me. and the argument "what do you expect for these prices?" doesn't wash when I have been born and bread on LGB quality for the same prices.


----------



## metzbahner (Sep 21, 2008)

the body is not bad at all....its the undercarriage i don't like...the wheelsets dont look that great and the one-piece valve gear is a let down. however, all in all, with some weathering and details, the only thing that couldn't be fixed easily is the valve gear. there could be many "first timer" kitbashers when they get a hold of this engine i bet.


----------

